# Updated FS list for Excellence In Writing materials



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

Here's what I have left from Institute for Excellence in Writing. Everything is *NEW*. *Prices include Media Mail shipping with delivery confirmation to Alaska and the Lower 48*. If you would like insurance or a faster shipping method, I'll let you know how much extra that will be. *Please either send me a PM or and email to snowinjuly94 at gmail dot com. I take PayPal, but the account is with a different email address.*


*Phonetic Zoo - Level A with CD's & Zoo Cards - $59 ppd*. - Self-teaching spelling curriculum. New. This includes the four cd's with lessons, Zoo Cards, and the "Spelling and the Brain" DVD-Rom with a video on how to use the program, teacher's notes and audio files._ (The cd's and cards sell for $84 plus shipping through IEW and other sites.)_

*Primary Arts of Language: Reading (PAL Reading) - $50 ppd*. - New. This includes the teacher's manual, DVD-ROM with student materials, instructions for using the program, and audio files, Phonetic Farm folder with new stickers, and the Phonetic Games, spiral bound and ready to assemble. _(This set sells for $69 plus shipping through IEW and other sites.)_

*Teaching Writing: Structure & Style Binder* with all notes and binder tabs - *$25 ppd*. This is a new, complete binder set-up. *(This sells for $35 plus shipping through IEW and other sites.)*

I also have *Prepare & Pray* unit study for sale - *$35* in very good condition.


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

Phonetic Zoo has sold. The only things left are the PAL Reading, the binder for Teaching Writing: Structure & Style, and Prepare and Pray.

THANKS!

Jenny


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

Updated List

The new *Binder* for *Teaching Writing: Structure and Style* with notes and tabs is available *$25 ppd*. (sells new through IEW for $35 plus shipping).

Everything else has sold. 

Thanks! Jenny



akhomesteader said:


> Here's what I have left from Institute for Excellence in Writing. Everything is *NEW*. *Prices include Media Mail shipping with delivery confirmation to Alaska and the Lower 48*. If you would like insurance or a faster shipping method, I'll let you know how much extra that will be. *Please either send me a PM or and email to snowinjuly94 at gmail dot com. I take PayPal, but the account is with a different email address.*
> 
> 
> *Phonetic Zoo - Level A with CD's & Zoo Cards - $59 ppd*. - Self-teaching spelling curriculum. New. This includes the four cd's with lessons, Zoo Cards, and the "Spelling and the Brain" DVD-Rom with a video on how to use the program, teacher's notes and audio files._ (The cd's and cards sell for $84 plus shipping through IEW and other sites.)_
> ...


----------

